
Ask HN: Why are some of the AWS prefixed with Amazon and some with AWS? - sairamkunala
Does anyone know the reason for the prefixes in the AWS product names?<p>Almost 30% of the services are under &#x27;A&#x27; when viewed in the AWS console&#x27;s &#x27;Services&#x27; &gt; A-Z tab
======
captn3m0
Quoting from a SO answer[0]

The pattern is that utility services are prefixed with AWS, while standalone
services are prefixed by "Amazon".

Services prefixed with AWS typically use other services.

Not 100% accurate either, but only Amazon knows.

[0]:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/33134738](https://stackoverflow.com/a/33134738)

------
nivertech
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15815226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15815226)

